# *new* calif natural grain-free



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

Natura Pet just introduced a new line of grain-free kibble. 

California Natural Grain Free:

Eliminate Pet Food Allergies – Hypoallergenic Dog Food & Cat Food – California Natural Pet Food


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> Natura Pet just introduced a new line of grain-free kibble.
> 
> California Natural Grain Free:
> 
> Eliminate Pet Food Allergies – Hypoallergenic Dog Food & Cat Food – California Natural Pet Food


looks decent. the other two grain free varieties have dramatically lower protein. i dont understand the huge disparity.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Interesting how they pulled out high calories with hardly any fat content.

Personally I would still buy Evo over these formulas.


Although, the Chicken Meal formula is also free of potatoes. Something to think about.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> looks decent. the other two grain free varieties have dramatically lower protein. i dont understand the huge disparity.


Chicken is a whole lot cheaper than lamb and venison. :wink:


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> Chicken is a whole lot cheaper than lamb and venison. :wink:


true, and i would expect price differences between the varieties. as strictly an alternative for a dog with problems with grains that needs a single meat protein source, i guess the lamb and venison varieties could be a last resort, but i personally feel such low protein content is pretty undesirable over the long run.

for a dog that needs to be grain free but needs a meat source other than chicken, its a disappointment, imo. id have preferred they keep the meat/protein levels up and price accordingly. owners with allergy dogs shouldnt have to make that compromise.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Naturas best formula, in my opinion is the Evo Herring formula. High protein, high calorie, no potatoes.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> Naturas best formula, in my opinion is the Evo Herring formula. High protein, high calorie, no potatoes.


i was o ecited to switch shane to this formula until they sold out.:wink:


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i was o ecited to switch shane to this formula until they sold out.:wink:



This is how I look at it.....


Proctor and Gamble bought Natura Pet. The orignial owner and founder is now the president of Natura Pet under Proctor and Gamble's payroll. Innova products are still going to made in the same facility as previously made, NOT A COPACKERS!!!! Although, P&G "could" screw with the ingredients, so could ANY copacker. I would still rather buy Evo that is still made in Naturas plant than buy something like Wellness, Canidae, TOTW, Natural Balance and so on, that is produced in a copackers facility where they source ingredients for many different lables producing anything under the sun for dog food.

Let's be real for a second...P&G can do anything they want to the food....and so can Champion Pet Foods. I used to be an advocate of family owned facilities....until you realize that not only can the facility be a problem, but also the source of the ingredients. I'm still not a big fan of copackers, but Evo will not be produced by copackers. Just my $.02


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

this is why resisting the mass marketing of the food will be important. the natura facility has a certain capacity for how much food they can put out. if P&G chose to, im sure they could market and sell several times more Natura product than what is currently sold. at some point they would need to facilitate a copacker agreement or build another plant (which i doubt would occur).


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> Natura Pet just introduced a new line of grain-free kibble. California Natural Grain Free


I admit that I do find it a bit odd that Natura would introduce a brand new line of food so soon after selling out to P&G.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> I admit that I do find it a bit odd that Natura would introduce a brand new line of food so soon after selling out to P&G.


same here, weird, but i guess they are going to run a seperate operation until P&G can figure out their economies of scale. I say as long as the manufacturing and forumla doesnt change you will hurt your pooch if you do a sudden switch, make sure to not let your pooch suffer during the wheening, meaning dont just throw out the bag.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

just thought i would add, like most other grain free foods, the Calcium levels are higher (2+%) which, IMO makes them a poor choice for any large breed puppies out there.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

this Cal Natural is in the same price range as Acana. 


Why bother with it?


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> this Cal Natural is in the same price range as Acana.
> 
> 
> Why bother with it?


i guess for those dogs that need the limited ingredients and/or single protein source. i think both can be accomplished, however, without the drastically low protein levels of the lamb and venison formulas.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

^^^ agreed


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> this Cal Natural is in the same price range as Acana.
> 
> Why bother with it?


Mostly because it has very few ingredients and is thus often a good choice for folks who have dogs with food allergies.


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> I'm still not a big fan of copackers, but Evo will not be produced by copackers.


As long as they don't crank up production to the big boxes and keep the distribution channels as is, there's not a big concern. And I think Natura/P&G will do that for at least a while. I'd not be extremely concerned about the formula being messed with or mass-produced kibble leading to quality declines as long as they don't significantly increase production.


----------

